# LG plasma 60PS11 HDTV - no video



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

My 2 year old LG plasma 60PS11 TV has no video but has sound and the menu button doesn't show the OSD on the screen. CS says either the panel or the circuit boards behind the TV need to be replaced.

I was the last one to use it and while I was waiting for a video file to load from a media box, I left the TV screen on for a few minutes too long, with no video or audio signal. And I think those are what caused the problem but I could be wrong.

What would cause a panel or circuitry board to no longer function?


----------



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

Stealth3si said:


> My 2 year old LG plasma 60PS11 TV has no video but has sound and the menu button doesn't show the OSD on the screen. CS says either the panel or the circuit boards behind the TV need to be replaced.
> 
> I was the last one to use it and while I was waiting for a video file to load from a media box, I left the TV screen on for a few minutes too long, with no video or audio signal. And I think those are what caused the problem but I could be wrong.
> 
> What would cause a panel or circuitry board to no longer function?


After some thought, is there a solid basis to make the claim that a media box can do this, say for example, considering that static electricity can build up if they are placed too close to each other?

Now I'm not looking to blame others because I was the last to use it and more than likely I probably did something unknowingly to mess it up, but I am looking to find out whether or not the cause of the damage to the TV is internal or external or both.


----------

